# Weird sleeping positions...



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I have owned many breeds of dogs. From the huge English Mastiff to the wee teacup poodle. But I never came across a breed that slept in the weirdest positions. And I don't mean for a few minutes, more like ALL NIGHT 

Heres Kane at the bottom of the steps. He sleeps like this every night. Splayed out on his back, legs up on the steps, with his head hangin on off the side. It honestly reminds me of "Help, I've fallen and can't get up!" commercial.

*** Picture removed due to size


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LOL!! Thats hilarious!








Kacie always sleeps this way


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

LOL! Don't trip on the dog down the stairs!

Yeowch! How on earth does Kacie do that? Contortionist!

Saber likes to sleep on her back with her legs in the air, or on the couch with her head stuck all the way down between the cushions (looks like a headless dog), or in her crate with her metal food bowl on her head.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

"No. Really. Don't get up"


*** Picture removed due to size


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Lets talk about weird.... 










And this is for .... hours upon hours....


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah that one is pretty weird... just to be clear, that dog can infact walk correct? She doesn't appear to have a contiguous spine...


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> Yeah that one is pretty weird... just to be clear, that dog can infact walk correct? She doesn't appear to have a contiguous spine...


hahaha yes. she walks perfectly normal.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> Lets talk about weird....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG that is great. :rofl: I bet she(?) doesn't move when you walk by either? lol


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

MrsWoodcock said:


> Lets talk about weird....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Gunnar was bad enough, but yeah, that takes the cake right there. I'm gonna have a sore back tomorrow just looking at that.
Here is Gunnar. He'll be like that all night. Unless he happens to "dream" and startle himself awake, then he clatters/scrambles on the wall like "wha, how did I end up like this."


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

*** Pictures removed due to size


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

His kennel is double the length you see here. Yet he lays like this in the corner...


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Killian had the WHOLE backseat and he choses to sleep like this!! I don't know how he sleeps....


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeez, I've really got to get off my behind and get my USB cable for my camera....

Alice will lay on the porch with her head hanging off the step. Picture a dead porch hound..

Great pics! Those dogs look sooooo stressed out all upside down and stuff....!!!!


----------



## James (Jan 11, 2011)

Here are some of the fosters from the last year or so sleeping in odd ways/places. I have a bunch more saved somewhere...

The one on the couch is only funny, to me, because he was not supposed to be there. He would wait for me to fall asleep then sneak up and make himself comfortable...


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

These are all too funny! Harley just sleeps next to my chair or on the kitchen tile, he never does stuff like this... yet.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I was under the impression photobucket resized photos automatically? My pictures are gone, for the first time


----------



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

i woke her up when takin the picture but this is the way our puppy sleeps lol


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

10 1/2 weeks and he's already developing these strange sleeping patterns. Otto likes to take naps.. half under my bed and half out. :laugh:


----------



## Skydiver190 (Mar 19, 2011)

I posted this picture in another thread but since this is weird sleeping positions I thought I'd share it again. 
One day Whiskey jumped on the futon and the next time I looked back he was dangling off the side! :laugh:


----------

